# mort apparente



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

en 1990 j'ai eu un accident de bagnole,120 a l'heure sans ceinture dans un platane,et j'ai vecu ce qu'on appelle un etat de mort apparente durant quelques heures,j'ai pas vu le tunnel habituel (parait'il) mais je me souviens que je planais au dessus du SAMU et que je les voyais entrer mon corps dans le fourgon.l'un de vous a t'il deja eu une experience  du même genre?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en 1990 j'ai eu un accident de bagnole,120 a l'heure sans ceinture dans un platane,et j'ai vecu ce qu'on appelle un etat de mort apparente durant quelques heures,j'ai pas vu le tunnel habituel (parait'il) mais je me souviens que je planais au dessus du SAMU et que je les voyais entrer mon corps dans le fourgon.l'un de vous a t'il deja eu une experience  du même genre?



Sans être allé aussi loin, il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de me voir "en dehors de moi" lors de très fortes douleurs ou de moments émotionnels intenses. Je pense que c'est une réaction de notre esprit d'ordre neurologique qui nous "extériorise" afin, peut-être, de se déconnecter du corps et de "limiter" la douleur.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

vous regardez Urgences ?


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous regardez Urgences ?


non c'est quoi urgences ?


----------



## fredintosh (10 Décembre 2005)

La mort apparente, ça doit arriver souvent aux utilisateurs de windows...


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

Ben oui c'est ça j'ai fais un fsck-y et c'est reparti


----------



## N°6 (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens que je planais au dessus du SAMU et que je les voyais entrer mon corps dans le fourgon.l'un de vous a t'il deja eu une experience  du même genre?



Heu, non, j'ai pas encore été banni... :modo: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Nobody (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en 1990 j'ai eu un accident de bagnole (...) je me souviens que je planais au dessus du SAMU (...)



P'tain... 15 ans avant d'oser en parler...


----------



## fredintosh (10 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> P'tain... 15 ans avant d'oser en parler...



Il vient juste de se réveiller...


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> P'tain... 15 ans avant d'oser en parler...


non j'en parle mais beaucoup de gens disent que c'est des conneries


----------



## Nobody (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> non j'en parle mais beaucoup de gens disent que c'est des conneries



C'est toujours chouette de rencontrer des gens qui savent mieux que toi ce que tu as vécu.
Je les adore ceux-là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> non j'en parle mais beaucoup de gens disent que c'est des conneries




*Règle N°1*
Tu les emmerdes.


----------



## House M.D. (10 Décembre 2005)

Règle N°2

Toujours respecter la règle N°1

  

Sinon, bah je suis assez d'accord avec la théorie plus haut, réaction psychologique


----------



## quetzalk (10 Décembre 2005)

on appelle ça un "état dissociatif", ça peut effectivement être causé par tout un tas de situations.
Quant aux "near death experiences" et leur cortège de fascinantes superstitions (en fait des interprétations du vécu dissociatif dit plus haut), on peut les évacuer assez vite en considérant que justement, c'était "near death" et que ceux qui sont vraiment morts rendent leurs molécules à l'univers sans rien raconter...  
Ce qui n'empêche nullement les phénomènes psychologiques qui se déroulent à ces moments là d'être passionnants, ceci dit.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

toi t'as pas vu flat liners


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

Moi je préfère la petite mort.


----------



## N°6 (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère la petite mort.




Je te comprends. Ayant moi même connu cette expérience, je me souviens d'ailleurs très bien avoir emprunté ce long tunnel et...  :love:


----------



## House M.D. (10 Décembre 2005)

Rooooh, comme c'est joliment dit... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends. Ayant moi même connu cette expérience, je me souviens d'ailleurs très bien avoir emprunté ce long tunnel et...  :love:




T'as eu l'impression qu'il etait long parce que tu as une petite voiture


----------



## N°6 (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as eu l'impression qu'il etait long parce que tu as une petite voiture



 Jocelyne ? C'est toi ? :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J(...) je me souviens d'ailleurs très bien avoir emprunté ce long tunnel et...  :love:



...et revu toutes ces personnes oubliées depuis longtemps ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2005)

Ouai et puis bon faut voir le paquet de substances psycho active qu'est capable de créer l'organisme pour nous permettre de supporter le pire, à forte dose si besoin est, et désolé mais moi aussi sous morphine je me suis déjà vu voler et putain c'était trop bien


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

moi ca m'arrive souvent de me voir m'effondrer sur mon pieu, surtout apres des soirees bien arrosées... mon esprit transcende mon corps,et j'ai même des prémonitions....."euh j'crois qu'j'vais gerber...":rateau:  :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> moi ca m'arrive souvent de me voir m'effondrer sur mon pieu, surtout apres des soirees bien arrosées... mon esprit transcende mon corps,et j'ai même des prémonitions....."euh j'crois qu'j'vais gerber...":rateau:  :love:




J'ai même vu sortir des trucs de mon corps de manière fulgurante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais l'exorciste m'a renvoyé aux AA...:hein:


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

dans le même style mais j'ai pas fait de coma ou quoi que se soit.

over dose et en fait je me souviens pas de se qui m'est arrivé mais je revois toutes les scènes de l'extérieure (le médecin mes vieux mon frangin tout le monde qui bouge ) comme ci j'était dans un coins de la pièce mais je me vois. je sais pas si s'est mon cerveaux qui ne veux pas que je le voit de l'intérieur ou si s'est une autre chose mais sa fait bizard .


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est crédible.


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est crédible.


en générale s'est juste des souvenir qui revienne et s'est la que l'on a l'impression que l'on est plus dans son corps.

enfin s'est se qui m'est arrivé.


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> moi ca m'arrive souvent de me voir m'effondrer sur mon pieu, surtout apres des soirees bien arrosées... mon esprit transcende mon corps,et j'ai même des prémonitions....."euh j'crois qu'j'vais gerber...":rateau:  :love:


Là c'est pas une prémonition, c'est une réalité physique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

*À vrai dire j'ai déjà connu un état de mort apparente*
c'était dans un bar, écroulé contre le comptoir.

Par contre, je n'ai vu aucun couloir lumineux mais des éléphants roses...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À vrai dire j'ai déjà connu un état de mort apparente*
> c'était dans un bar, écroulé contre le comptoir.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai vu aucun couloir lumineux mais des éléphants roses...



Tu étais à un congrès du Parti Socialiste ?


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À vrai dire j'ai déjà connu un état de mort apparente*
> c'était dans un bar, écroulé contre le comptoir.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai vu aucun couloir lumineux mais des éléphants roses...


Normalement dans un coma ethylique tu vois pas d'elephants roses,t'avais pt'être mangé des p'tites boules roses


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À vrai dire j'ai déjà connu un état de mort apparente*
> c'était dans un bar, écroulé contre le comptoir.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai vu aucun couloir lumineux mais des éléphants roses...




*Il convient de ne pas confondre*
l'état de _mort apparente_ et celui d'_ivresse éthylique aigüe_, le premier étant réversible et sans danger.


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais à un congrès du Parti Socialiste ?



Mais non, banane, c'est impossible il t'a dit qu'il avait vu une grande lumière !!! :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends. Ayant moi même connu cette expérience, je me souviens d'ailleurs très bien avoir emprunté ce long tunnel et...  :love:



Si ça se trouve, c'est juste ça le paradis : un long tunnel... :mouais: 
Ca donne envie...


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)

je sais pas si c'est le paradis mais ce jour là je devais avoir un ange gardien car je m'en suis tiré avec juste 10 petits points de suture


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je devais avoir un ange gardien car je m'en suis tiré avec juste 10 petits points de suture




*Pas besoin d'ange gardien pour ça*, n'importe quel interne de garde aurait fait la même chose !!!  :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

J'ai aucun souvenir de hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À vrai dire j'ai déjà connu un état de mort apparente*
> c'était dans un bar, écroulé contre le comptoir.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai vu aucun couloir lumineux mais des éléphants roses...


J'ai une petite idée d'où ça vient...


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui ! 

Les souvenirs me reviennent :rateau: :rose: :mouais: :love:


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

Jolie, je m'en taperais bien une petite :love:


----------



## Warflo (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À vrai dire j'ai déjà connu un état de mort apparente*
> c'était dans un bar, écroulé contre le comptoir.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai vu aucun couloir lumineux mais des éléphants roses...


Hum


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite idée d'où ça vient...



J'ai connu un gars trop porté sur la bibine qui souffrait réellement de delirium tremens. C'est une "maladie" qui vient le soir, au crépuscule, d'après ce que j'en connais. Effectivement, il s'éternisait à la maison, puis le soir est arrivé. Désignant un coin sombre de la pièce il s'est écrié : "Y'a un rat bleu !".
:hosto: Je vous raconte pas de conneries.

Sinon il y a au cinéma une scène extraordinaire de DT dans "Police Python 357" où Yves Montand voit des tas de crabes sortir du placard de la minable chambre qu'il occupe.


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J Sinon il y a au cinéma une scène extraordinaire de DT dans "Police Python 357" où Yves Montand voit des tas de crabes sortir du placard de la minable chambre qu'il occupe.



Excellent - et effrayante, à juste titre - description également mais littéraire dans "L'assomoir" de Zola...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Il y a aussi un film américain des années 40 ou 50 sur l'histoire d'un journaliste qui cherche à devenir écrivain et qui n'y arrive pas bicoze ze bibine. La scène de DT est représentée de manière forte et simple à la fois par deux espèces de chauves-souris qui s'attaquent, collées au mur de l'appartement. Bon çà se termine bien grâce à l'amitié et l'amour (classique) mais bon film quand même sur l'alcoolisme. 
Quelqu'un se souvient-il du titre de ce film ?
(je me demande si ce n'est pas avec Cary Grant ou james Stewart, mais sans certitude  )


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,


La sensation de voler au dessus de son corps s'appel un voyage astrale, lorsque ton âme quitte son corps. Dans ton cas c'est à cause de l'accident, mais il est aussi possible de le faire sans douleur, certain prennent des champignons ou autres. Ou alors on peut l'attendre au moyen de méditation (après de très très longue années.). Certain moines tibétains ou des Yogis indien peuvent décrire un endroit à un instant précis alors qu'ils sont à des milliers de kilomètres. Bien sur les plus séptiques trouveront toujours une expliquation. Et comme je ne l'ai pas vécu personnellement je ne pourrais pas vous dire si c'est vrai ou pas, mais moi j'y crois. Il est décris que lors de ce genre d'expérience on s'élève au dessus de son coprs et on peu le voir. Alors pour tout ceux qui disent que ce sont des conneries, comment expliquent ils le fait que tant de gens ont vécu ce genre de situations.


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour tout ceux qui disent que ce sont des conneries, comment expliquent ils le fait que tant de gens ont vécu ce genre de situations.



Des conneries non, si les gens le ressentent c'est que c'est "vrai"... pour eux. On "explique" aussi de cette façon la foi religieuse, etc... A noter qu'en pleine guerre froide la CIA a dépensé des fortunes pour essayer d'évaluer l'utilisation de tout l'arsenal du "paranormal" à leurs fins (télépathie, télékinésie, "voyage astral", etc.) et qu'ils en sont revenus - bredouilles.

L'explication la plus crédible - si on veut bien rester dans le rationnel et sans préjudice des croyances de chacun - est quand même une _interprétation_ donnée (selon le contexte culturel) à une sensation ou un vécu psychologique. La dissociation disais-je, qui peut effectivement être déclenchée par certains toxiques (ou médicaments en surdosage), certaines situations physiologiques (pré-coma...) ou psychologiques particulières (stress intense, méditation qui "déconnecte" de la réalité, par exemple). C'est un phénomène bien connu, qui se révèle aussi dans certaines maladies psychologiques.

Sinon j'aurais un peu de mal à penser que seuls quelques humains dans une région aussi limitée du monde parviennent à ça sans que le reste de la planète ne soit au courant ni n'en soit capable... Le septicisme est quand même utile quelquefois, aussi...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (11 Décembre 2005)

> Sinon j'aurais un peu de mal à penser que seuls quelques humains dans une région aussi limitée du monde parviennent à ça sans que le reste de la planète ne soit au courant ni n'en soit capable... Le septicisme est quand même utile quelquefois, aussi...



Tu as parfaitement raison, et ce n'était que des exemples, mais il y a aussi eu les indiens d'Amérique du nord comme du sud. Et je pense aussi que tout le monde (enfin presque) peut y arriver. Seulement il faut des années de pratique. Et en générale notre monde occidentale ne favorise pas ce genre de vie.





> A noter qu'en pleine guerre froide la CIA a dépensé des fortunes pour essayer d'évaluer l'utilisation de tout l'arsenal du "paranormal" à leurs fins (télépathie, télékinésie, "voyage astral", etc.) et qu'ils en sont revenus - bredouilles.



Par contre je ne suis pas sur qu'ils soient si bredouille qu'ils veulent bien le dire. Ce sont quand même les spécialistes des complots et mensonge non ?


----------



## Yama (12 Décembre 2005)

Il y a des théories sérieuses sur les phénomènes d'externalisation du corps en cas de perte profonde de conscience maintenant. il reste des choses inexpliquées.. mais parfois le mystissisme n'a que faire ça parfois, il me semble.
N'y a t'il pas un effet "chauve souris" (j'ai lu ça à plusieurs reprise). En gros une perte de conscience peut permettre le développement un temps d'autre sens, notamment l'ouïe qui se mets à fonctionner comme les chauve souris en radar. ALors on émet pas d'ondes comme les Chiroptères mais le cerveau est capable de restituer l'environnement par ce qu'il entends. Mouvement d'air, résonance. Le cerveau se focalisant sur une attention auditive.

SI mes souvenirs sont bon il y une reconstitution lattérale de espace..
ce qui provoque une vision de haut qui est la traduction d'une prise de conscience multidirectionnelle latérale (pas possible davoir un point de vue dans un sens comme le ferait une tête humaine avec des yeux unidirectionnels) et une déperdition de couleur (effet de lumière blanche, halo, lumière douce dans la transcription que fait le cerveau.)
Certain sourd n'ont pas -justement- ce phénomène- de vision en hauteur me semble t'il. à vérifier, je suis pas chercheur.

bon après je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut comme théorie, c'est sans doute pas suffisant.. mais de dire qu'on connait rien est une erreur je crois


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Pour avoir vécu ce genre de sensation ("sortir de son corps") lors d'accidents relativement sans gravité mais donnant lieu à de très fortes douleurs, ou de moments émotionnels intenses, je n'y ai pas vu quelque chose de "mystique" mais plutôt une réaction "psycho-neurologique" de défense et de préservation par un effet de "dissociation". Il y a d'ailleurs des expressions populaires qui le traduisent bien : "je me suis vu...", "être hors de soi" etc. Enfin quand je dis "se voir à l'extérieur de soi" c'est plutôt une sensation visuelle qu'une réelle "vue" d'observation consciente. Finalement c'est quelque chose d'assez courant. C'est fugace et localisé à l'environnement immédiat où l'on se trouve au moment de l'événement. Vous devez aussi certainement avoir entendu parler (voire vécu) du "film de sa vie" au moment d'un accident. C'est arrivé à un oncle faisant une chute en montagne et qui a cru sa dernière heure venue. Sauvé in extremis par son piolet.

Maintenant chercher à recréer cette sensation par la concentration, la méditation, ou autre, pourquoi pas ? Mais de là à prétendre "voyager" dans le cosmos, là je partage le secpticisme de Quetzalk.


----------



## Yama (12 Décembre 2005)

quel mauvais français.... pardonnez moi ch'uis crevé je corrige pas


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> En gros une perte de conscience peut développer un temps d'autre sens et notamment l'ouïe qui se mets à fonctionner comme les chauve souris en radar.



Intéressant comme notion, je ne connaissais pas cette hypothèse mais ça paraît vraisemblable. De même pendant les grandes expériences psychédéliques des années 70 des gens ont décrit, sous LSD (et sans méditation...) qu'ils pouvaient "voir la musique", "entendre des couleurs", etc. Ce qui montre à quel point le cerveau peut se mélanger les pinceaux entre les différents canaux de perception dans des circonstances particulières.

Par ailleurs pour aller dans le sens de Jul29, la dissociation est effectivement une réaction de protection psychique très importante - même si elle a aussi un "coût". Les gens qui ont vécu la torture le disent bien.

Enfin comme par hasard, les voyageurs cosmiques ont de très bonnes raisons pour expliquer que non, on peut pas choisir ou on va, ni combien de temps, etc, et je ne connais aucun exemple de confirmation avec confrontation à un élément de réalité.


----------



## Warflo (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> [...] qu'ils pouvaient "voir la musique", "entendre des couleurs", etc. Ce qui montre à quel point le cerveau peut se mélanger les pinceaux entre les différents canaux de perception dans des circonstances particulières.


Certaine personne, attribuent une couleur au notes de musique et les "voyent" lors de l'entente d'un morceau .C'est une caractéristique psycologique très serieuse et prouvé et tout sa dont je ne me souviens plus le nom, un musicien dont le nom m'échappe aussi possédait. Sans être sous l'effet de LSD ou d'autre drogue hallucinogènes.


----------



## apenspel (12 Décembre 2005)

Selon un de mes potes, L'agneau mystique, des frères Van Eyck, est un Do majeur.
À propos du LSD, j'en ai connu un qui est resté dans cet état. Il riait tout le temps. Dans ces cas-là, les AA ne peuvent plus rien pour toi.


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Selon un de mes potes, L'agneau mystique, des frères Van Eyck, est un Do majeur.
> À propos du LSD, j'en ai connu un qui est resté dans cet état. Il riait tout le temps. Dans ces cas-là, les AA ne peuvent plus rien pour toi.


de toutes façon les psicotrope ou autre truc dans se genre s'ont de vrai poison dans tout les sens du terme. bien des gens veulle faire des expérence hor du commun et pense qu'avec des produits dans se genre il feront de beaux voyage; mais faux mieux vaut se tapé un gros saut a l'élastique ou du parachute ou quoi que se soit qui vous fasse la plus grande peur du monde.
au moins vous vous en souviendrez et vous aurez surpassé vos limite.le reste ne sont que des artifices des illusions de plaisir ou de peur qui pour beaucoup vous mène a la folie l'handicape voir même pire.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

jeremy narby was there, 1998


----------



## fredintosh (12 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Certaine personne, attribuent une couleur au notes de musique et les "voyent" lors de l'entente d'un morceau .C'est une caractéristique psycologique très serieuse et prouvé et tout sa dont je ne me souviens plus le nom, un musicien dont le nom m'échappe aussi possédait. Sans être sous l'effet de LSD ou d'autre drogue hallucinogènes.



Eh, oui, warflo, et cela s'appelle la synesthésie (la confusion des sens).

Je sais de quoi je parle, je suis moi-même synesthésique (ou synesthète), et cela n'a rien à voir, soyez-en sûrs, avec le LSD ni la boisson (je suis pas crédible, là), et encore moins avec la mort apparente...

Je vois certains sons en couleurs, en particulier les sons liés à la parole, à savoir les voyelles. Du coup, par association d'idées sans doute, lorsque je vois ou j'imagine une voyelle écrite, elle m'apparaît en couleurs (ou plus exactement, la couleur se rajoute comme un calque par dessus la lettre)
Les couleurs sont toujours les mêmes depuis mon enfance : A rouge, E bleu, I blanc, O noir, U jaune-vert-cacadois (!). Le Y, c'est un peu indéfini, sans doute à cause de l'homophonie avec le I.
Ca marche aussi avec les AN, EN, OU, etc., qui sont des variantes plus sombres des voyelles associées.
C'est la synesthésie la plus courante, certains sujets associent plutôt des couleurs à des goûts (c'était le cas du peintre Kandinsky, je crois). Le principe est toujours le même : la confusion entre deux sens. Un stimulus auditif provoque un stimulus imaginaire visuel, etc.

Beaucoup de sujets synesthésiques s'ignorent, et croient que tout le monde est comme eux. C'était mon cas jusqu'à ce que je tombe il y a 4 ou 5 ans sur un documentaire parlant de la synesthésie. Je me suis alors rendu compte que je n'étais pas normal ! La synesthésie semble pouvoir être héréditaire, je l'ai vérifié sur mon père à qui j'ai fait découvrir qu'il était synesthète, à 60 ans (lui aussi pensait que tout le monde voyait les sons en couleurs, que cela n'avait rien de particulier). Mais nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur les couleurs (il n'a pas les mêmes que moi !). Son I est jaune, le mien est blanc, c'est un sujet de discorde permanent.  

Les sujets synesthésiques s'orientent souvent vers des activités artistiques, cela se comprend. Mais certaines personnes souffrent de leur synesthésie, car elle est trop présente, voire pathologique, ce qui peut être handicapant : imaginez qu'à chaque fois que vous entendez tel son, vous ayez un flash lumineux, par exemple...

Pour ceux que ça intéresse ou qui viennent de découvrir leur synesthésie,  
suivez ce lien.

Et pour finir, un poème d'Arthur Rimbaud, dont la synesthésie ne fait aucun doute :

_A noir, E blanc, I rouge, U vert, O bleu : voyelles,
Je dirai quelque jour vos naissances latentes :
A, noir corset velu des mouches éclatantes
Qui bombinent autour des puanteurs cruelles,

Golfes d'ombre ; E, candeur des vapeurs et des tentes,
Lances des glaciers fiers, rois blancs, frissons d'ombelles ;
I, pourpres, sang craché, rire des lèvres belles
Dans la colère ou les ivresses pénitentes ;

U, cycles, vibrements divins des mers virides,
Paix des pâtis semés d'animaux, paix des rides
Que l'alchimie imprime aux grands fronts studieux ;

O, suprême Clairon plein des strideurs étranges,
Silence traversés des Mondes et des Anges :
- O l'Oméga, rayon violet de Ses Yeux !_

Si avec ça, je passe encore pour un flooder...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Effectivement, Fredintosh, la synesthésie a été largement valorisée par les Arts, et notamment par le Romantisme. 
Avec Rimbaud, Baudelaire : _Les couleurs, les parfums et les sons se répondent_, exemple célèbre d'une esthétique de la synesthésie.

Les musiciens parlent souvent de "couleur" d'un accord, et que dire de la quête de la "Blue Note" chez les jazzmen, et du "Blues" ?

Tu disposes là d'un don enviable.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jeremy narby was there, 1998



   Un "grand monsieur", comme on dit chez nous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

Synésthésie?... Confusion des sens?... 
Donc c'est normal que je vomisse quand j'entend ou que je vois Céline Dion?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Synésthésie?... Confusion des sens?...
> Donc c'est normal que je vomisse quand j'entend ou que je vois Céline Dion?...


Ca veut juste dire que tu es sensible...
pôv'tiot!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Synésthésie?... Confusion des sens?...
> Donc c'est normal que je vomisse quand j'entend ou que je vois Céline Dion?...



Pourtant chaque été elle se fait refaire les dents....


----------



## Fulvio (12 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Certaine personne, attribuent une couleur au notes de musique et les "voyent" lors de l'entente d'un morceau .C'est une caractéristique psycologique très serieuse et prouvé et tout sa dont je ne me souviens plus le nom, un musicien dont le nom m'échappe aussi possédait. Sans être sous l'effet de LSD ou d'autre drogue hallucinogènes.




Synesthésie.

Edit : merde, grillé par à peu près tout le monde...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2005)

j'ai lu quelquepart que le masochisme venait d'un chevauchement entre les zones du cerveau qui déterminent le plaisir et celles qui déterminent la douleur...
Comme si un masochiste était quelqu'un qui confond les deux sensations parce que son cerveau a du mal a faire la différence et assimile l'une à l'autre parfois, ou inversement...
alors deux questions me taraudent : 
1. c'est des conneries, ces histoires, ou pas?
2. Ca peut s'apparenter à de la synesthésie, ou chui complètement à côté de la plaque?


----------



## Fulvio (12 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu quelquepart que le masochisme venait d'un chevauchement entre les zones du cerveau qui déterminent le plaisir et celles qui déterminent la douleur...
> Comme si un masochiste était quelqu'un qui confond les deux sensations parce que son cerveau a du mal a faire la différence et assimile l'une à l'autre parfois, ou inversement...
> alors deux questions me taraudent :
> 1. c'est des conneries, ces histoires, ou pas?
> 2. Ca peut s'apparenter à de la synesthésie, ou chui complètement à côté de la plaque?



Ah, ben ça, si ta référence c'est "quelque part", je pense pas que c'est très fiable. C'est comme "on" qui dit souvent des conneries


----------



## fredintosh (12 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu quelquepart que le masochisme venait d'un chevauchement entre les zones du cerveau qui déterminent le plaisir et celles qui déterminent la douleur...
> Comme si un masochiste était quelqu'un qui confond les deux sensations parce que son cerveau a du mal a faire la différence et assimile l'une à l'autre parfois, ou inversement...
> alors deux questions me taraudent :
> 1. c'est des conneries, ces histoires, ou pas?
> 2. Ca peut s'apparenter à de la synesthésie, ou chui complètement à côté de la plaque?



Le plaisir et la souffrance ne sont pas des sens, ce sont plutôt des "états" qui découlent de la perception. C'est déjà infiniment plus complexe et encore plus subjectif... Mais peut-être que le terrain d'un synesthète est  favorable au masochisme...  
Je commence à m'inquiéter pour moi ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Je revis...

Zut mauvais fil :love:


----------



## Dory (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je revis...


En es tu sur?


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 1. c'est des conneries, ces histoires, ou pas?
> 2. Ca peut s'apparenter à de la synesthésie, ou chui complètement à côté de la plaque?



1. sans doute
2. à côté.
Le masochisme semble bien plutôt lié à des déterminismes psychologiques compliqués, une perversion c'est à dire une "déviation" (sans connotation morale) de l'instinct sexuel qui est reporté sur la douleur plutôt que sur la notion "habituelle" de plaisir.
Par ailleurs le rapport à la douleur varie énormément selon l'âge, le sexe, la culture, l'époque, etc... et donc paraît tout sauf lié à une particularité "hardware" du cerveau.

:sleep:


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

la soufrance et le plaisir sont comme le ying et la yang 
l'amour et la haine
...





[EDIT]POSTE NUM 69[/EDIT]


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en 1990 j'ai eu un accident de bagnole,120 a l'heure sans ceinture dans un platane,et j'ai vecu ce qu'on appelle un etat de mort apparente durant quelques heures,j'ai pas vu le tunnel habituel (parait'il) mais je me souviens que je planais au dessus du SAMU et que je les voyais entrer mon corps dans le fourgon.l'un de vous a t'il deja eu une experience  du même genre?



pff....

moi j'y crois pas trop a tout ça, 
suis mort une fois durant 35 mn....
hé bé j'ai rien vu, rien vu du tout, sinon les pompiers quand je me suis reveillé....


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En es tu sur?




Je désagonise :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben ça, si ta référence c'est "quelque part", je pense pas que c'est très fiable. C'est comme "on" qui dit souvent des conneries


je crois avoir vu ça dans l'encyclopédie du savoir relatif et absolu de Werber...
j'aime bien ce bouquin mais je me mefie un peu de son cote "encyclopedique" justement.


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pff....
> 
> moi j'y crois pas trop a tout ça,
> suis mort une fois durant 35 mn....
> hé bé j'ai rien vu, rien vu du tout, sinon les pompiers quand je me suis reveillé....


et t'étais mort de quoi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2005)

mort durant 35 min???!!!
c'est un record du monde ça non? :mouais:


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et t'étais mort de quoi ?


 de rire ?


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mort durant 35 min???!!!
> c'est un record du monde ça non? :mouais:



Ah non ! Perso je connais des gens qui sont morts pendant bien plus longtemps que ça (hélas, d'ailleurs et certains me manquent).


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mort durant 35 min???!!!
> c'est un record du monde ça non? :mouais:



non, y a bien pire....
puis, c'est juste clinique, a priori, ça arrive.....
tu peux plus respirer, puis tu le sais pas, mais ton coeur s'arrete, et l'instant d'apres, tout reprend....
hum....l'adrenalyne......hum.....melangé a la Cortisone, tu passes une journée apres ton reveil , wow, je te dis pas.....
en fait ça a duré ce qu'on m'a dit que ça avait duré, mais pour moi, s'eut été aussi bien 6 jours que 2 sc....


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, y a bien pire....
> puis, c'est juste clinique, a priori, ça arrive.....
> tu peux plus respirer, puis tu le sais pas, mais ton coeur s'arrete, et l'instant d'apres, tout reprend....
> hum....l'adrenalyne......hum.....melangé a la Cortisone, tu passes une journée apres ton reveil , wow, je te dis pas.....
> en fait ça a duré ce qu'on m'a dit que ça avait duré, mais pour moi, s'eut été aussi bien 6 jours que 2 sc....


AHHHH l'adrénaline ça c'est mon truc en plus c'est gratuit et légal


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> AHHHH l'adrénaline ça c'est mon truc en plus c'est gratuit et légal




enfin quelqu'un de bon gout....


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin quelqu'un de bon gout....


Merci crevard ça fait plaisir


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Merci crevard ça fait plaisir



je t'en prie...


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> AHHHH l'adrénaline ça c'est mon truc en plus c'est gratuit et légal


le meilleur moyen de décoller facil et pas cher et les sur dose sont rare.


----------



## Galatée (13 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je vois certains sons en couleurs, en particulier les sons liés à la parole, à savoir les voyelles. Du coup, par association d'idées sans doute, lorsque je vois ou j'imagine une voyelle écrite, elle m'apparaît en couleurs (ou plus exactement, la couleur se rajoute comme un calque par dessus la lettre)
> Les couleurs sont toujours les mêmes depuis mon enfance : A rouge, E bleu, I blanc, O noir, U jaune-vert-cacadois (!). Le Y, c'est un peu indéfini, sans doute à cause de l'homophonie avec le I.
> Ca marche aussi avec les AN, EN, OU, etc., qui sont des variantes plus sombres des voyelles associées.



Et bien, je vais t'apprendre que le grand Vladimir Nabokov aussi voyait une couleur par lettre, c'est ce qu'il appelle l' "audition colorée", mais ses couleurs sont plus nuancées :
A anglais couleur bois sec, A français ébène poli, G caoutchouc vulcanisé, R chiffon noir de suie, N bouillie d'avoine, L nouille molle, O ivoire, ON surface d'alcool à ras bord dans un petit verre, X acier, Z indigo sombre, K myrtille, C bleu clair, S mélange d'azur et de nacre, F feuille d'aulne, P pomme sure, T pistache, W vert terne combiné avec du violet, E, I et D jaune, Y jaune d'or, U cuivre jaune avec un reflet olive, G et J marron, H lacet de soulier terni, B terre de Sienne brûlée, M flanelle rose, V rubis de Bohême. Ainsi, le mot qui représenterait un arc-en-ciel pour lui est le mot KZSPYGV.
Juste pour la beauté de certaines images... (il en parle dans son autobiographie, Autres Rivages).

Fin du moment culturel !


----------



## Galatée (13 Décembre 2005)

Étant musicienne, je peux dire que TOUS les musiciens parlent de la "couleur" d'une note, mais très peu doivent être synésthètes.
En fait, la "couleur" d'une note, ce n'est pas par rapport à une couleur mais au son : propre, brouillon, net, flou, clair (enfin tout ça, c'est vrai que c'est des mots qui s'appliquent habituellement à la vue !).

Mais quand on parle de la "couleur" de la note, on ne veut pas dire qu'on voit une couleur associée !
Par contre certains musiciens ont une oreille absolue, ils sont capables de reconnaître n'importe quelle note ou n'importe quel accord juste en l'entendant, alors que la majorité des musiciens ont l'oreille relative (on est capable de dire quelles sont les notes d'un morceau si on nous en donne la première note, ou si on nous donne un la, ou n'importe quelle autre note d'ailleurs qui nous servira de point de repère).
L'oreille absolue, ce n'est pas de la synésthésie, mais je trouve ça intéressant aussi comme phénomène du cerveau, c'est comme si les gens voyaient la ou les notes écrites dans leur tête !


----------

